# Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort



## Anne N 81 (Oct 2, 2011)

I've looked but can't find any resort layout or floor plans.
Do any units have an ocean view?
What building / unit should I request?  
Thanks!
Anne


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 2, 2011)

Anne N 81 said:


> I've looked but can't find any resort layout or floor plans. Do any units have an ocean view? What building / unit should I request?



You can often get more info from hotel listings at www.hilton.com than from HGVC.
See: http://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/content/KOAWBGV/media/pdf/KOAWBGV_hotel_brochure.PDF


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 2, 2011)

Anne N 81 said:


> I've looked but can't find any resort layout or floor plans.
> Do any units have an ocean view?
> What building / unit should I request?
> Thanks!
> Anne


The resort is about 3/4 mile from the ocean and a few rooms on the top floor have a distant view of the ocean. Most rooms have a nice garden view or a view of the golf course.


----------



## pgiles (Oct 2, 2011)

*3-hole putting course?*



Talent312 said:


> You can often get more info from hotel listings at www.hilton.com than from HGVC.
> See: http://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/content/KOAWBGV/media/pdf/KOAWBGV_hotel_brochure.PDF



I know that Hilton Waikoloa Village resort has an 18-hole Seaside Putting Course (see http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/resort_activities/seaside_putting_course.cfm) but this brochure for HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort mentions a 3-hole putting course.  Does anyone know if the resort has its own 3-hole putting course?  We didn't stay there but we visited the property in Dec 2009 and it wasn't obvious.


----------



## greenwich3 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have stayed there a few times and don't think you can see the ocean from any of the buildings.  You will see the golf course.

You will enjoy staying there.


----------



## mb_cik (Oct 3, 2011)

We were just there for 2 weeks and had a great time. There is no view of the ocean from this resort as its too far away. Its possible you might see it from a few 3rd story rooms, but I don't consider that an ocean view due to distance.

The property is not very big so you are always within easy walking distance of the pool and lobby. 

Building 17 and I believe building 16 have no plus or premier rooms since they back up against the road. If you want to spend time out on the lanai and don't want that little bit of road noise, then I don't recommend staying in these two buildings.

Have a great time, it's a wonderful facility! Let me know if you have any more questions about it.


----------



## Anne N 81 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks all for your help. Sounds like a great resort. Oct 22 coming soon!


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice brochure, pgiles. Thank you for the link.

What are the building numbers of the buildings that are not facing the road, please?


----------



## icul8rg8r (Apr 23, 2012)

We stayed there in December - no ocean views, but still nice!  We used the free Hilton shuttle to go to the Hotel every day to swim and play at the beach.  LOVED OUR STAY!!!


----------



## fillde (Apr 23, 2012)

I see all of the responses are very positive for this resort. When I made my reservation for the Big Island I really didn't think about staying here. I had made my mind up if I'm going to the Big Island only once in my life, I will stay at Kingsland. I hope I have as positive experience as you did at the Beach Resort.


----------



## suzanne (Apr 25, 2012)

we have a 2 bedroom unit reserved at this resort for Nov., 2012. I see on the one site it states the 2nd bedroom has 2 double beds. since we will be 2 couples, do any of the units have king beds in both bedroom?

Suzanne


----------



## Luanne (Apr 25, 2012)

suzanne said:


> we have a 2 bedroom unit reserved at this resort for Nov., 2012. I see on the one site it states the 2nd bedroom has 2 double beds. since we will be 2 couples, do any of the units have king beds in both bedroom?
> 
> Suzanne



I would call the resort.  They can answer the question and then if there are units that have king beds in both you can see if they will allow you to request that.


----------



## linsj (Apr 25, 2012)

suzanne said:


> we have a 2 bedroom unit reserved at this resort for Nov., 2012. I see on the one site it states the 2nd bedroom has 2 double beds. since we will be 2 couples, do any of the units have king beds in both bedroom?
> 
> Suzanne



The floor plans both show two beds in the second bedroom:
http://hiltongrandvacations.com/Resorts.aspx#details/index&resortId=67&backFunctionality=0


----------



## HudsHut (May 2, 2012)

fillde said:


> I see all of the responses are very positive for this resort. When I made my reservation for the Big Island I really didn't think about staying here. I had made my mind up if I'm going to the Big Island only once in my life, I will stay at Kingsland. I hope I have as positive experience as you did at the Beach Resort.



Kings' Land is much larger (more buildings) and the grounds and pools are just gorgeous. You will enjoy it! We were there last June.

The two resorts are about 10 -15 minute walk apart, with Waikoloa being closer to the Hilton Hotel. I walked from Kings' Land to Waikoloa one day just to see Waikoloa, as I already had a reservation made for this summer.


----------



## jehb2 (May 3, 2012)

hudshut said:


> Kings' Land is much larger (more buildings) and the grounds and pools are just gorgeous.



But the actual units are the smallest of the three HGVC timeshares in Waikoloa.


----------



## robertr55 (May 3, 2012)

*a couple of things*

A couple of thoughts, as we just spent a week in the Hilton Waikoloa last month.
1> The resort is very nice, and although I wouldn't call it an "ocean view", we could at least see the ocean from the lanai on our 2nd-story unit (325=bldg 3, room 25). The sunsets were great, and I suspect there are a few other units that have the same view, but I wouldn't count on getting one of them.
2> If you stay there, I'd recommend walking/riding over to the Hilton Hotel and just wander around...it has a bit of a "Disneyland-ishness" to it, but we found exploring it to be quite fun.
3> The Kings Land property is definitely nicer (you should wander around it also), but we preferred to have our spaciousness on the inside (Waikoloa) as opposed to the outside (Kings Land)...just depends on what you're looking for.


----------

